
Ask HN: Website that maps addresses to unique tiles, for different zoom levels - sendos
There is something I remember seeing on HN a couple of years ago, and that was a website that, if I recall correctly, maps your address to unique tiles, and does this for different zoom levels.<p>Each tile gets a unique, relatively straightforward name&#x2F;ID, and then you can map this name&#x2F;ID to a specific lat&#x2F;long (with the accuracy being determined by the zoom level you use)<p>I know there are tiling schemes used by Google Maps, Bing Maps, etc, but I seem to recall there was something unique in the approach of this website.<p>Unfortunately, my web search has been fruitless and I&#x27;m not able to find the relevant HN thread.<p>Do any of you remember this?
======
detaro
I can only think of [http://what3words.com/](http://what3words.com/), but they
don't do zoom level encoding.

~~~
sendos
I noticed them also, but they are not the one I had in mind. (what3words does
have an interesting approach, I wonder if they are getting any traction)

